# Vitamins supplement



## fifi (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello everyone,
Like many of you, I have now resorted to cook for Fifi, as I am appalled at the situation on dog food recalls. Fifi was fed with those recalled pouches for a while, so I am more than upset. In some postings, I saw that a few people were giving centrum vitamins to their dogs: any good results? Is it appropriate? What other brands do you recommend, or dosage?
Thanks to all replies!!!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm sorry she had some of the recalled food and I hope she'll be okay. If you cook for her, you need to get books on canine nutrition, and perhaps see a veterinary nutritionist to talk about her diet and make sure she's getting everything she needs. It's no small undertaking from what I understand. I have no idea about human vitamins, but I know of a supplement called The Missing Link--you could look into that for her. Missing Link


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dr. Jean Dodds recommends giving infant's multivitamin drops to dogs on homecooked diets.

Are you following a recipe? Dogs have different nutritional needs than we do and you have to make sure they get enough calcium, phosphoorus, etc. You have to add other supplements like bone meal, vitamin C, etc. so you need to follow a particlular recipe with the correct amount of supplements to add.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I personally wouldn't recommend you give Centrum every day, too high a dosage can be toxic to Fifi







I would use either the baby multi vitamin as suggested or a vitamin suppliment for dogs, but use the correct amount per day per size of Fifi








We had Scooby on one Centrum per week because it was part of a protocol for his Fanconi symptoms where he was not reabsorbing nutrients through the renal tubules. We have now stopped giving the Centrum and also halved all the protocol suppliments because Scooby is not showing the signs of Fanconi now


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Dr. Jean Dodds recommends giving infant's multivitamin drops to dogs on homecooked diets.
> 
> Are you following a recipe? Dogs have different nutritional needs than we do and you have to make sure they get enough calcium, phosphoorus, etc. You have to add other supplements like bone meal, vitamin C, etc. so you need to follow a particlular recipe with the correct amount of supplements to add.[/B]



Mia is on a liquid vitamin that looks like infant drops but made for dogs & cats. It's called Hi-Vite Drops and is sold through your Vet. He told me not to give it every day since it contains Iron and will get her constipated. She loves it!


----------

